# LG combo player problem



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello, I am posting this for a friend of mine. He has an LG BH100 and has had it for quite a while. It used to play both types of movies just fine, but lately he has been having nothing but problems trying to play the latest releases e.g. "Shrek the Third" and "Transformers". He has gotten the update from LG and it seems to fix a couple small problems. I had taken the two disc's that would not play is his machine over to my house just to check and both movies played fine in my Toshiba player"HD DVD" only. This is with noting in the loop, goes straight from player to projector. Anyone else having this problem? He contacted LG, butt they can't explain this either:foottap:
Thanks,
Vince


----------

